
Man to plead guilty to sending a strobing GIF to a reporter who has epilepsy - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/16/us/strobe-attack-epilepsy.html
======
minimaxir
Related discussion around the original arrest in 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918892)

------
cheez
Well that was dumb, but not a first amendment issue?

~~~
awillen
There are limitations on free speech, particularly speech that directly harms
people - thus no shouting fire in a crowded theater.

That's if you even consider this speech, which seems iffy at best.

~~~
gpm
The "no shouting fire in a crowded theater" quote isn't good law, and hasn't
been for 50 years: [https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/11/its-
tim...](https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/11/its-time-to-stop-
using-the-fire-in-a-crowded-theater-quote/264449/)

------
cosmodisk
Obviously I couldn't resist and googled to check what's out there. My eyes are
melting...

